# Mid Atlantic Air Museum WW2 weekend



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2022)

A few cell phone photos from today. Better stuff to come when I get home.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Beautiful planes. Nice shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2022)

Wow, the Atlantic must be drying up. Terry took my coat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2022)

nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2022)

Early evening and sunset tour pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 3, 2022)

Perfect shots. Gotta get up early before all the people stand in your way. Also, excellent use of sun angle and shadows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2022)

Very nice. Calender shot dont dont bore even when seen many times.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2022)

The B-17, Yankee Warrior, is broken, #4 is leaking fluids big time.
CAF Corsair suffered a bird strike while flying and is done. Right into the engine, blew off a section of cowl flaps.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2022)

Yikes!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 4, 2022)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2022)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2022)

Beautiful, Jeff. Stunning. I spy the Berlin Airlift Historical Foundation C-54 in there. I met Gail Halvorsen, the Candy Bomber sitting inside that very aircraft, a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Cheers

Night time.engine run for B-25J " Panchito"

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff. With fuel prices going up the way that they are, I don't think that there will be too many of these displays this year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2022)

A little night time P-40 start up action at MAAM WW2 Weekend in Reading Pennsylvania 




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2022)

Love the waterspout under the P-40 prop - try modeling that in 1/48th scale !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2022)

Is this the place restoring the black widow? If so, did you get any pictures of that?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is this the place restoring the black widow? If so, did you get any pictures of that?


Yes and yes but not very many. They will make their way into the thread.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2022)

N550NF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2022)

Noice!


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2022)

great stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2022)

N550NF





N500EJ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2022)

N39FF

New airframe for me.





N323CJ

another first time sighting.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2022)

N34DF

First show appearance for this aircraft.





N82GA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2022)

N117GA





N211A

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2022)

N500EJ




N711SV

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2022)

N1777





N3155G


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2022)

N3193G












Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2022)

N5562






N7062C

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2022)

N7772J











N9079Z

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2022)

N9546Z





N9964Z












Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2022)

Love the night shots Jeff.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2022)

N24554

Another first time spotted airframe and I really like the c/s on her!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2022)

What's up with the scoop on the side of the the engine cowl? Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> What's up with the scoop on the side of the the engine cowl? Haven't seen that before.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2022)

OMG. Now that I had my coffee, I realize that I thought I was looking at a Dauntless. Wakey, wakey Andy!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2022)

N24927


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2022)

N39563




N447118

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2022)

N45309





N47046


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2022)

N47207





N49049

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2022)

N53050





N55412

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2022)

Lots and lots of military vehicles were also present during the weekend including a few tanks.


























Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2022)

Pretty convincing conversion of a British FV432 APC into a PzKfw III.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Pretty convincing conversion of a British FV432 APC into a PzKfw III.


Is that what it is? Was wondering Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Pretty convincing conversion of a British FV432 APC into a PzKfw III.


Thanks. I had no idea what it started life as but seeing as it is 2022 I want to remind you the it self identifies as a PzKfw III so please ensure you use the proper name going forward.

Tanks have feelings too! I do not want to have to report you to the mods.

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2022)

I...am...a mod! 🤣


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2022)

N56867





N60277

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Fudge, I am getting old. I plum forgot to post this morning.





N60332





N63568

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2022)

Yeah, you're old.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> N550NF



Watch out Jeff, I think the guy under the wing is sending you signals... 



Jeff Hunt said:


> N39FF



Restored in New Zealand by Pioneer Aero at Ardmore, it's first flight was in 2019. Very new to the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2022)

N63624





N70615

I am off the the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum in a couple of hours. They are having an air fest today and tommorow. They just flew their Firefly earlier this week. First time in 8 years. Their Avenger, while not flying yet is available for engine runs. It will be a first for me to see it with power. Gerry Yegan has sent a few of his Virginia based warbirds up for the weekend including an original 190. Should be a good day. Sunny, perhaps a tad warm but better than the forecast for tommorow. I only bought a ticket for today so it looks like i have lucked out on the weather front. I will cover the event once this thread is complete which will take three or four more days.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Have fun Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 675030
> 
> N63624
> 
> ...


My bad...not an original 190 but it looks much better with the new paint job. The red and black checkerboard cowl hides all the lumps and bumps that encase the Russian engine.






Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2022)

N92879

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2022)

NL109K





NL10601





NL10601

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2022)

NX191K

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2022)

Okay boys... temporary shut down at my end. Major house renovation started yesterday and if everything goes according to sked it is going to take approx. 4 weeks. Had to move the computer and being a rural guy my internet connection is hardwired so I have no net at the house. That means no pics off the computer till who knows when.
See you whenever I can.

Cheers

Jefd

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 29, 2022)

Cheers Jefd, thanks for posting these pics for those of us who are currently airshow starved. They're great and always appreciated.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2022)

Hey guys. I am home from Thunder Over Michigan. The plan is to finish this thread before I leave next Monday for Oshkosh. I also hope to dump my Thunder Over Michigan pics onto the computer and get them ready for a TOM 2022 thread upon my return from the Cheese Capital of the USA. ( Also home to a nice little beverage that Airshow Jason and I discovered a few years back, Spotted Cow. )







NX209TW

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Hey guys. I am home from Thunder Over Michigan. The plan is to finish this thread before I leave next Monday for Oshkosh. I also hope to dump my Thunder Over Michigan pics onto the computer and get them ready for a TOM 2022 thread upon my return from the Cheese Capital of the USA. ( Also home to a nice little beverage that Airshow Jason and I discovered a few years back, Spotted Cow. )
> View attachment 678207
> 
> NX209TW
> ...


Awhh get away, why dont you. You lucky so and so. I almost can smell warm oil and avgas.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Awhh get away, why dont you. You lucky so and so. I almost can smell warm oil and avgas.


I am taking advantage of the situation. Mother Superior is deeply immersed in the renovention going on at the house. I am not even sure she knows when I am gone!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

Your planning is implacable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Your planning is implacable.



Yea. funny how that worked out aint it!

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2022)

NX529B

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2022)

NX836M

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2022)

Okay boys, this ends this thread. This was my first time to Reading PA and it is on the sked for next year. Airshow Jason and I know the guy that runs the photo end of the show and we helped him out this year and we have been asked back next year. Early access and evening and night shoots will happen again. Hope you have enjoyed the thread.














NX1232N

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2022)

Great posts Jeff. Might pencil that one in for next year.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

